
Ask HN: How to search user profile - gist
There used to be a way (prior to algolia search) to search user profiles. There doesn&#x27;t appear to be a way to do that any ideas?
======
dragonbonheur
www.google.com/search?q=allinurl:"[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id="&filter=0](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id="&filter=0)

